

How to use popularity lists to influence your users behavior - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2009/05/20/how-to-use-popularity-lists-to-influence-your-users-behavior/

======
discojesus
Interesting, but unfortunately the author missed an opportunity for a great
title:

"The Top 10 Ways to Use Popularity Lists to Influence Your Users' Behavior"

~~~
coconutrandom
Haha! I had to read that twice to get it. Nice one.

------
DenisM
required reading for any aspiring iPhone developer.

